# Blue Shoe Gui Pan



## jjjimi84 (Jan 19, 2020)

Brilliant!

Are you some sort of wizard?


----------



## jimmibob (Jan 19, 2020)

The guy is a machine, unbelievable! But it's also hurting my bank account with all theses pedals coming out lol


----------



## Dali (Jan 19, 2020)

jimmibob said:


> But it's also hurting my bank account with all theses pedals coming out lol



He has no pity. At. All.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 19, 2020)

You should check out the video with JHS and Paul Gilbert, pretty cool.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 20, 2020)

Fun video.  Cameo by Andy Martin was cool too.  I guess we can toss all of our JHS dirt pedals since this one does it all.
I thought the high point was Paul Gilbert talking about records he liked.  I had never heard of the band Streets.
Who here has tried the drill trick?


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 20, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Fun video.  Cameo by Andy Martin was cool too.  I guess we can toss all of our JHS dirt pedals since this one does it all.
> I thought the high point was Paul Gilbert talking about records he liked.  I had never heard of the band Streets.
> Who here has tried the drill trick?



I tried it once, but instructions were unclear and I left the stepbit on. I always wanted to try scalloped frets though.

Killer version of Running With The Devil.


----------



## mywmyw (Jan 20, 2020)

if only jhs pedals were as good as their videos


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 20, 2020)

Maybe I should get a Mid Boost on some of my dirt pedals.  Oh wait!  My Frost Drive has that.  I can't wait for the build docs so I can see whose circuit Josh plagiarized this time.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 20, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Maybe I should get a Mid Boost on some of my dirt pedals.  Oh wait!  My Frost Drive has that.  I can't wait for the build docs so I can see whose circuit Josh plagiarized this time.



hahhahhaha, laughed my ass off at this one.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 20, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> hahhahhaha, laughed my ass off at this one.



Didn't he catch a lot of heat for the Cheese ball?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 20, 2020)

My Skreddy Hybrid Fuzz Driver has a Mid Boost control too.  It does that gradual amp starting to breakup distortion really well.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 20, 2020)

So it acts like a Boogie EQ? Groundbreaking, JHS, absolutely groundbreaking.


----------



## Robert (Jan 20, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Didn't he catch a lot of heat for the Cheese ball?



Yeah..... the guy who built (and subsequently discontinued) the original got mad because he _might_ have considered reissuing the pedal at some point in the future... 



Nostradoomus said:


> So it acts like a Boogie EQ? Groundbreaking, JHS, absolutely groundbreaking.



You may or may not be even less blown away.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 20, 2020)

Now ThorpyFX have reissued the cheese ball and brown source with Dan Coggins behind them.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 20, 2020)

Yeah it seems like JHS catches more flak than other "boutique" builders do. And alot do basically the same thing. I think it is cool they at least endorse other brands on the show.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 20, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Now ThorpyFX have reissued the cheese ball and brown source with Dan Coggins behind them.



They should reissue the Flanger with no name.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 21, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> They should reissue the Flanger with no name.


From all of the namm coverage its sounds like that is the plan. My guess is they eliminate all of the extra inputs and make it more straight forward and in the thorpy form factor.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 21, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> From all of the namm coverage its sounds like that is the plan. My guess is they eliminate all of the extra inputs and make it more straight forward and in the thorpy form factor.



I have the DEFX version, but haven't gotten the urge to start it yet. Probably because of all the jacks and drilling holes to put them in. Lol.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 21, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I have the DEFX version, but haven't gotten the urge to start it yet. Probably because of all the jacks and drilling holes to put them in. Lol.



Yeah I have the DEFX meaty balls, finding the enclosure has been fun. I was hesitant to even get it but love me some envelope filter.


----------



## Robusto (Jan 21, 2020)

Holy Buckets! Now that was fast.


----------



## daeg (Jan 26, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Maybe I should get a Mid Boost on some of my dirt pedals.  Oh wait!  My Frost Drive has that.  I can't wait for the build docs so I can see whose circuit Josh plagiarized this time.



This one looks unique, but no way to know until the schematic is released. Given the complexity, I bet JHS hired a designer for this one.

I'm gonna take a guess and say it's a JFET distortion 'pushed' by a parametric EQ, hence the ability to sculp the mids and two gain controls. Might even have a charge-pump like the SuperBolt.

If it is the above, it's exactly what I've been looking for; you get both the 'Always On' JFET Preamp type overdrive, with the ability to pre-emphasize the mids (like a tubescreamer) if you're going into a scooped clean amp.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 28, 2020)

My guess is for a change JHS plagiarized two of their own pedals: Thunderbolt and Haunting Mids.  We'll know for sure when pedalPCB publishes the schematic.


----------



## daeg (Jan 29, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> My guess is for a change JHS plagiarized two of their own pedals: Thunderbolt and Haunting Mids.  We'll know for sure when pedalPCB publishes the schematic.



That's probably it. The 'Push' control is probably the volume boost from the Haunting Mids.

I love the JFET overdrives; RoG Supreux Deux, JHS Superbolt are both great. Flexibile mids to get you into TS territory is a no brainer and this will definitely end up on my pedalboard.


----------



## mywmyw (Jan 30, 2020)

isnt the thunderbolt plagiarized from a runoffgroove design?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 30, 2020)

The JHS ____ is always plagiarized from _____


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 30, 2020)

I just finished a runoffgroove *Thunderbird*.  It's a Marshall emulator realized with opamps & diodes.  Pretty elaborate, sounds great.  Even more so when pushed by a TS.  Once I get the front panel decorated, I'll post it in Build Reports.

[typo corrected in 1st sentence]


----------



## phi1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Chuck I think you’re referring to the run off groove thunderbird (just trying to avoid confusing folks). That looks like it will be an impressive build. 

The JHS Superbolt is indeed a copy of the run off groove supreux (but run at 18v). Rog changed some elements and bumped up the voltage to 18v for the supreux deux, but the JHS is more close (extremely close) to the original supreux.

Edit: I originally said jhs thunderbolt, changed it to jhs superbolt.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks Phi1, I corrected my post.


----------



## daeg (Feb 2, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> My guess is for a change JHS plagiarized two of their own pedals: Thunderbolt and Haunting Mids.  We'll know for sure when pedalPCB publishes the schematic.


Confirmed at 4:15


----------



## jjjimi84 (Feb 2, 2020)

A little off topic but how amazing is Paul Gilbert? I am not a shred fan but all of his latest albums are crazy good.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 5, 2020)

daeg said:


> Confirmed at 4:15


Lots of Knobs being adjusted in this latest Video.


----------



## Dali (Mar 19, 2020)

Any chance to get a BOM soon ?

Another quick buy without checking BOM availability...


----------



## Robert (Mar 19, 2020)

```
1      330R     
1      1K5      
1      2K7      
2      3K3      
4      4K7      
2      5K6      
1      6K8      
3      10K      
2      12K      
2      22K      
1      120K     
3      470K     
2      1M       

2      47p      
2      470p     
1      1n5      
2      3n3      
3      4n7      
3      10n      
1      22n      
2      100n     
2      4u7      
3      10u      
1      47u      
1      100u     

3      1N5817   

1      TL072    
1      NE5532  
1      TC1044SCPA

3      J201     

1      B100K DUAL
2      A500K    
1      A50K     
2      B10K     

3      100K TRIM (3362 STYLE)
```


----------

